

Add Social Sharing Links to your Blog without widget JavaScript - clarkm
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/AddSocialSharingLinksToYourBlogWithoutWidgetJavaScript.aspx

======
pspeter3
That's awesome! Thanks for the advice

